# IQ rates are dropping



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah I know that we did not this article to state the obvious, but what would you expect when the goal of globalists is to dumb everyone down from birth....



> People are getting dumber. That's not a judgment; it's a global fact. In a host of leading nations, IQ scores have started to decline.


https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/iq-rates-are-dropping-many-developed-countries-doesn-t-bode-ncna1008576


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Idiocracy....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The answer to the declining average IQ in Western Europe is one thing, immigration.

If you take 100 people with an average IQ of 100, and add 100 more people with an average IQ of 80, the resultant average IQ will be 90.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Schools at all educational levels indoctrinate as opposed to exercising one’s mind. Do not dare to think outside the box. Do what your told when your told. Do not think or express unapproved thoughts.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Schools at all educational levels indoctrinate as opposed to exercising one's mind. Do not dare to think outside the box. Do what your told when your told. Do not think or express unapproved thoughts.


Very true. However, IQ is largely determined by genetics. It can be affected detrimentally by poor nutrition or other health issues while the brain is developing. Crappy schooling just makes you uneducated.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

My IQ has dropped, but luckily the dopes around me are dumber than stumps, so they never noticed my decline. I am fudging it as I go along.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> My IQ has dropped, but luckily the dopes around me are dumber than stumps, so they never noticed my decline. I am fudging it as I go along.


I know the feeling.

If you think your IQ has dropped, consider this, as people get older their fluid IQ decreases while their crystal IQ increases.

https://www.verywellmind.com/fluid-intelligence-vs-crystallized-intelligence-2795004


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

As the general population IQ drops, so does the morons IQ that they elect.................

I'm not sure how the proportion works out. But we have AOC and Joe Biden.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m sure they will be watering crops with Gatorade in a few years. You know, because of the electrolytes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> As the general population IQ drops, so does the morons IQ that they elect.................
> 
> I'm not sure how the proportion works out. But we have AOC and Joe Biden.


Dumb people elect dumb people. See AOC, Rashida Talib, Ilhan Omar, Maxine Waters, Sheila Stupid Lee, and on and on, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I think it's largely due to all this technology, smart phone in every pocket, computer in every home, self parking cars, and maybe even more so due to social media, twitter, FB, Tumbler and reality TV.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

I agree technology is in part to blame. 
There are way less things we "need" to know in order to live our lives nowadays. In a few years self driving cars will become more popular and the youngs will maybe never learn how to drive. 
We depend on technology for everything and many do not bother learning anything. I see many people with a university degree writing very wrong, like an uneducated person (in their own mother language). These persons spend about 20 years studying and they have not even learned the basics.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stefan Molyneux talks about this convincingly--and to a large extent. He'd say it's because of open boarders and welfare.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> Stefan Molyneux talks about this convincingly--and to a large extent. He'd say it's because of open boarders and welfare.


Considering how the Somali refugees in this country behave, it's hard to argue against Stefan's position. Ilhan Omar sure doesn't hurt his position.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Stefan reviews the article.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking at what gets elected now a days, yup!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Because who needs intelligence when you have FEELINGS!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

